# Feeling worthless



## jasmine79 (Jul 5, 2010)

My story is on the thread of i lost everything in one day.
I have gone to sleep and woken up with with intense feelings of worthlessness. i feel unlovable because he could treat me in such a horrible way when i had just lost our child. And he has happily moved in with his mistress and is so happy.
I feel as if there is something wrong with me to deserve to be treated this way. i am feeling depressed, and am not even sure if its even worth it to go on with life


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

jasmine79 said:


> My story is on the thread of i lost everything in one day.
> I have gone to sleep and woken up with with intense feelings of worthlessness. i feel unlovable because he could treat me in such a horrible way when i had just lost our child. And he has happily moved in with his mistress and is so happy.
> I feel as if there is something wrong with me to deserve to be treated this way. i am feeling depressed, and am not even sure if its even worth it to go on with life


Jasmine; hang on in there darling. You have had a traumatic couple of weeks. You are worth it. Womane are strong and we are not defined by the men in our lives. You do not need him to make 
you happy. 

The loss of your baby is a devastating thing. Something I cannot imagine. Have you been to the Dr? You need to speak to someone. 
You are not worthless
You are a beautiful human being in your own right who deserves to be loved and cherished.
You are hurting now but there are many reasons to live. Do you have friends or family around you? Surplus yourself with people who care about you!
Come on honey. You can do it. Do so
Do something nice for yourself today. Have a bubble bath, read a book, take a walk. 
I'm sending you a hug and will check in on you later. X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jasmine79 (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks so much for your words of encouragement daisy. Its been 3 weeks today since i lost my baby, next Tuesday I will be going to ao doctor to check out my health. I have spoken to a counseller and I hope to be able to see her on Sunday.
It seems living in the same house that we started a life in is also seriously depressing me everytime i go home i just go into a downward spiral of misery. we had been renting that house and I have found another house I can rent and Im moving there over the weekend. My mom is with me and a cousin of mine, and I have asked another cousin if she could move in with me. Im really trying to surround myself with people and am trying to decrease the amount of time that i sit around and bemoan my life.
but it is so hard, accepting that its over is hard, and am not sure whether i am making any progress on that or not. I guess we had totally different perceptions about this relationship.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

You are doing all the right things. Surround yourself with people who care about you and take one step at a time. You are grieving the loss of your relationship and of your child. 
I am grieving for My 18 year marriage that is slipping away from me. Some days I feel strong, on others, like today, I just want to cry and beg my husband to see sense. Life is cruel. But we are strong and you just need to give yourself time to heal and permission to cry.

Take care of yourself x
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

If living in the same house is a problem, move to a new place. Ignore what your H has done for now. It's time for you to focus on you and the changes you need.


----------

